# Better Chat



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've updated our Chat with a better client. This one has sound to notify you of someone else joining or sending you an Instant Message Etc.

No more missing each other.

Check it otu via the Chat link.

We're using your room on irc.esper.net Anph.

Oh one other thing - the sound files are changeable!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I really hope this works out, I pop into chat a lot and wait about 3 minutes--3 minutes its as patient as I am-- and noone shows. 

Cool, my espernet server.

Edit: Wow, that really is nice. Me and Jez tried it out a bit. Quality!


----------

